# مكافحة الحريق على ظهر السفن يامحمد ومحمد



## aati badri (27 أكتوبر 2010)

يروى (والعهدة على من روى طبعا ) أن هناك صديقين
يدعوان محمد ومحمد 
هذان المحمدان اشتركا في عمل هندسي تجاري
فربحت تجارتهم ووهبهم علام الغيوب من حيث لا يحتسبا
( فهو اذا وهب لاتسالن عن السبب )
فتوسعت اعمالهم وصارت عابرة للقارات
فجابا الافاق طولا وعرضا
كان محمد الصغير يحب متع الحياة الدنيا
متمثلا الاثر (ان الله يحب ان يرى اثر نعمائه على عبيده)
فاقترح على محمد الكبير ان يغتنيا يختا اوسفينة صغيرة
يبحرا بها عباب البحار والمحيطات
ووجدا ضالتهم في بلجيكا
ولكن كانت وسائل السلامة ومكافحة الحريق هاجسا لهما
وهاانذا اقترح عليهم وسائل الاطفاء في السفن


----------



## ahmed_n (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكاتب الرائع


----------



## hamadalx (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ياسياف.......................... ههههههههههههههههه
بجد يابشمهندس كل يوم بكتشف موهبة جديدة فى حضرتك....... اللهم أدم عليه نعمة الصحة


----------



## hamadalx (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف جامد.................جزاك الله كل خير أستاذى الفاضل


----------



## جسر الأمل (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*رائع جدا...وتقديم متفرد...مشكووووووووور*


----------



## eng_alex (27 أكتوبر 2010)

وتوتة توتة فرغت الحدوتة


----------



## ahmadjet (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*مكن توضيح لو سمحت*

انا متاكد ان هناك ترابطا بين هذا الكتاب وعالم التكييف
لكنني وبصراحة لم اصل اليه
هل يمكن المساعدة؟
رجاء..وشكرا


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmadjet قال:


> انا متاكد ان هناك ترابطا بين هذا الكتاب وعالم التكييف
> لكنني وبصراحة لم اصل اليه
> هل يمكن المساعدة؟
> رجاء..وشكرا


 اخي اشكرك
وعبرك اشكر المرور الكرام
لكني لم افهم مداذلتك وتساؤلاتك
فاعذرني
وابن اوضح


----------



## gaber osman (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## appess (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و أدخلك فسيح جنانه


----------



## egole (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وذاد عطائه لمحمد و محمد


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2010)

العفو يا شباب


----------



## zanitty (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حببتنى فى الفاير بالقصه بتاعتك دى 
دى مانو مطلعغه عينى عاوزانى احكى لها حواديت و انا لا مؤاخذه ابيض يا ورد و لا بعرف 
مقدمه روعه يا باشا لحد ما نشوف الملف


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور مهندسنا الغالى علينا *


----------



## mohamed mech (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
وعاوزين كمان قصة جديدة حاجة كده 2012
فكرتنى بالف ليلة وليلة وقصة عبد الله البحرى وعبد الله البرى


----------



## عمران احمد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله كل خير
و الى الامام دائما


----------

